# Neue Sandy Bridge Benchmarks aufgetaucht



## XE85 (6. August 2010)

Es sind neue Benchmarks eines Sandy Bridge Prototypen aufgetaucht

Es wurde ein SB Prototyp mit einem Mobilen i7 Quadcore vergleichen - beide laufen dabei mit 1,6 GHz

Die Benchmarks bescheinigen dem Sandy Bridge Prototypen eine im Mittel 18% höhere IPC

eine 18% höhere IPC in kombination mit den höheren Taktraten würde zB bedeuten das der Nachfolger des Core i5-760, der Core i5-2500 durch den höheren Takt (2,8 vs 3,3GHz) satte 35% schneller ist als das Vorgängermodell

Etwas eigenartig ist die geringe Speicherperformance - die ersten Tests von intel bescheinigten dem Sandy Bridge eine höhere Speicherperformance als der Lynnfield - eventuell läuft der Protoyp nur mit Single Channel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: More Sandy Bridge performance numbers - Patent based research regarding AMD's future MPUs

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. August 2010)

Das sieht sehr interessant aus, ich bin gespannt, wie die SB-Prozessoren sich am Ende in der Praxis schlagen. Bis jetzt würde ich diese Angaben aber mit vorsicht genießen.


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2010)

Hm... sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Bin mal gespannt was da noch so kommt


----------



## MomentInTime (6. August 2010)

Joa, ganz nett... bloß wie wird wohl die TDP sein ?


----------



## XE85 (6. August 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Joa, ganz nett... bloß wie wird wohl die TDP sein ?



laut aktuellen Gerüchten max. 95Watt für die Sockel 1155 Quadcores mit IGP

mfg


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. August 2010)

hm, das sagt aber noch nichts über die Taktrater der SB_Reihe aus, wenn die nur bei 2,5 oder sogar nur bei 2 GHz liegen ist das egal, dann können die nicht mit halten und was mich wundert das der *nur* mit 1,6 GHz läuft, zudem wie sieht es aus mit Stromaufnahme und die Temps.?


----------



## PontifexM (6. August 2010)

das werden wir mit sicherheit bald erfahren


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. August 2010)

ich sags ja nur weil wieder das geflame los geht, Intel ist besser, nein AMd ist besser, bla bla bla, ich sage ja nur das was alle denken Intel hat mit den i7 schon sehr gute CPUs am start und mit der Sandy Bridge werden die CPUs noch besser, aber AMDs neue könnte auch ran kommen wenn Intel Taktprobleme hat, wie mit den Pentium 4 als der bis 10GHz gehen sollte und kamm nur bis 4GHz, so schlimm wirds nicht werden doch kann immer noch ein Problem auftauchen, siehe GTX4XX Serie, zu den ich gerne Termi sage, der Grund ist klar, aber das der über ein halbes Jahr später kam als ATI5000er zeigt das es schnell mal zu Problemen kommen kann, oder die 5000er Herstellungsprobleme die eine nicht so gute Ausbeute zur Folge hatte, was wieder beim Termi getopt wurde. Und um das klar zu stellen ich war mal ein Nvidia-Fanboy mit der GTX 285 und als Nvidia sich verspätete habe ich zur ATI5970 gegriffen was ich nicht bereue. Wenn ich irgend wann einmal einen neuen Rechen zusammen baue dann werde ich wieder da stehen was nehme ich Intel? oder doch die etwas schwächeren AMD?(wenn die langer der Top CPUs so bleibt!) ich werde mich vermutlich für eine CPu entscheiden, mit der ich noch länger was machen kann, vpm ainboard aus gesehen, denn was Intel macht ist nicht gut immer zu neue Sokel und keiner ist kompaktibel, da ich AMD besser wenn AMD mal einen neuen Sokel einführen würde wäre ich nicht mal böse weil ich mit den aktuellen AM3 CPUs auch auf einem AM2 Board ws machen kann wenn der Hersteller ein Update des Bios gemacht hat. Daher sind meine tendenzen zur zeit in Richtung AMD und ATI.


----------



## XE85 (6. August 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> hm, das sagt aber noch nichts über die Taktrater der SB_Reihe aus, wenn die nur bei 2,5 oder sogar nur bei 2 GHz liegen ist das egal




die aktuellen Gerüchte sprechen von 3,1 bis 3,4 GHz für die ersten Quadcore Modelle




0Martin21 schrieb:


> was mich wundert das der nur mit 1,6 GHz läuft, zudem wie sieht es aus mit Stromaufnahme und die Temps.?



Es dürfte sich um ein mobile Modell handeln, er wird ja auch mit einem mobile i7 verglichen - zudem ist die Taktrate für die IPC bestimmung ja egal - die +18% hat man immer - egal ob man die CPUs bei 1,6 oder bei 3GHz vergleicht

mfg


----------



## Krabbat (6. August 2010)

naja ein mobile modell?
die kommen doch meistens erst später raus
es könnte auch ein desktop modell sein, dass halt nur niedrig getaktet ist um die pro megaherz leistung zu demonstrieren
und vielleicht hat intel ja auch noch probleme mit den hohen taktraten und ist deshalb erstmal vorsichtig, bevor eine neue cpu dann kaputtgeht und alle über die schlechten taktraten diskutieren
dann lieber auf nummer sicher gehen, dass nur positive eigenschaften ans tageslicht kommen


----------



## NCphalon (6. August 2010)

Es war en mobiles i7 Modell, über den SB wurde sowas net gesagt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. August 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> naja ein mobile modell?
> die kommen doch meistens erst später raus
> es könnte auch ein desktop modell sein, dass halt nur niedrig getaktet ist um die pro megaherz leistung zu demonstrieren
> und vielleicht hat intel ja auch noch probleme mit den hohen taktraten und ist deshalb erstmal vorsichtig, bevor eine neue cpu dann kaputtgeht und alle über die schlechten taktraten diskutieren
> dann lieber auf nummer sicher gehen, dass nur positive eigenschaften ans tageslicht kommen




und was soll das? das man die CPU runtertaktet? wenn man mit sowas die Leute ködern kann? Das es ein mobiles ist steht ja auch nur beim i7, ich glaube nicht das die SB erst als mobile Version raus kommt, daher kann man wohl nur schwer sagen was die für eine Leistung wirklich bringen kann.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> und was soll das? das man die CPU runtertaktet? wenn man mit sowas die Leute ködern kann? Das es ein mobiles ist steht ja auch nur beim i7, ich glaube nicht das die SB erst als mobile Version raus kommt, daher kann man wohl nur schwer sagen was die für eine Leistung wirklich bringen kann.



Intel hat wahrscheinlich den Sandy Bridge Desktop einfach auf 1,6GHz untertaktet um den Vergleich zu machen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. August 2010)

ne, wie so sollten die das machen wenn die mobilen schon schneller sind? es steht ja drin das der i7 (mobile), runter getaktet ist.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ne, wie so sollten die das machen wenn die mobilen schon schneller sind? es steht ja drin das der i7 (mobile), runter getaktet ist.



Dass ist der Standardtakt des Core i7 Mobile.


----------



## XE85 (7. August 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> vielleicht hat intel ja auch noch probleme mit den hohen taktraten und ist deshalb erstmal vorsichtig, bevor eine neue cpu dann kaputtgeht und alle über die schlechten taktraten diskutieren
> dann lieber auf nummer sicher gehen, dass nur positive eigenschaften ans tageslicht kommen



intels Prototypen laufen nie mit so hohen Taktraten wie die Serienmodelle - die 1,6GHz sind also nicht ungewöhnlich

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. August 2010)

Jap, das ist alles ein reines Proof-Of-Conzept. Erst mal wird analysiert, ob die Prozessoren überhaupt so funktionieren, wie sie sollen - der Takt kommt später.


----------



## killuah (7. August 2010)

Wird Sandy Bridge auch weniger Strom ziehen als i7? Wenn ja, warte ich auf SB und kaufe mir dann nen Laptop als Desktop Replacement, spiele sowieso kaum noch.


----------



## XE85 (7. August 2010)

killuah schrieb:


> Wird Sandy Bridge auch weniger Strom ziehen als i7? Wenn ja, warte ich auf SB und kaufe mir dann nen Laptop als Desktop Replacement, spiele sowieso kaum noch.



SB CPUs sollen als Quadcore eine maximale TDP von 95Watt haben, genau wie aktuelle Lynnfield CPUs auch - sie werden also nicht unbedingt weniger Strom ziehen - die Effizienz steigt aber, da SBs eine höhere IPC, höhere Takte und eine verbesserte iGPU haben werden, deaktiviert man die iGPU ist ein geringerer Verbrauch bei höherer Leistung als bei aktuelln Lynnfields durchaus möglich

mfg


----------



## Rollora (8. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> SB CPUs sollen als Quadcore eine maximale TDP von 95Watt haben, genau wie aktuelle Lynnfield CPUs auch - sie werden also nicht unbedingt weniger Strom ziehen - die Effizienz steigt aber, da SBs eine höhere IPC, höhere Takte und eine verbesserte iGPU haben werden, deaktiviert man die iGPU ist ein geringerer Verbrauch bei höherer Leistung als bei aktuelln Lynnfields durchaus möglich
> 
> mfg


naja, du vergisst, dass da eine (für integrierte Grafikchips) halbwegs brauchbare Onboard Grafik dabei ist, die nicht immer voll läuft. Also mit höherer Effizienz auch noch geringerer Energieverbrauch zu erwarten ist


----------



## PontifexM (8. August 2010)

kann man die onboard grafik nicht auch im bios deaktivieren ?!
also ich geh mal davon aus das leute die solche cpus kaufen auch entsprechende grafiklösungen haben


----------



## XE85 (8. August 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> kann man die onboard grafik nicht auch im bios deaktivieren ?!



na klar kann man

mfg


----------



## Rollora (8. August 2010)

Schon, sie frisst aber dennoch etwas Strom


----------



## XE85 (8. August 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Schon, sie frisst aber dennoch etwas Strom



ja jetzt beim Clakdale, weil im GPU Baustein auch der Memorycontroller usw. sitzt, damit kann man die GPU auch nicht zu 100% deaktivieren - beim  Sandy Bridge wird das anders sein, die GPU wird ja in den CPU Kern integriert

mfg


----------



## Sheeep (9. August 2010)

@XE85


du kannst ein elektronisches bauteil niemals 100% deaktivieren, nicht bei den strukturbreiten. selbst wenn du es physikalsich abhängen würdest, hast du leckströme... 

aber es lässt sich im vergleich zum Clakdale sicher optimieren. aber der gleiche prozessor ohne die gpu wird immer weniger strom brauchen... egal ob Clakdale, Sandy Bridge oder Fusion.


----------



## XE85 (9. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> @XE85
> 
> 
> du kannst ein elektronisches bauteil niemals 100% deaktivieren



na klar kann man - wenn man den Strom ausschaltet ist es aus 




Sheeep schrieb:


> selbst wenn du es physikalsich abhängen würdest, hast du leckströme...



also das ist Blösinn - wenn ich etwas physikalisch trenne kann es keine Leckstöme mehr geben - physikalisch trennen würde zB heissen den Prozessor aus dem Sockel zu nehmen, dann fließt in der CPU nix mehr 



klar wird man die onboard GPU des SB nich zu 100,00% deaktivieren können - aber die Reströme sind vernächlässigbar gering, ein Mobo mit billigen Spawas hat das zB sicher eine weit größere Auswirkung

mfg


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> @XE85
> 
> 
> du kannst ein elektronisches bauteil niemals 100% deaktivieren, nicht bei den strukturbreiten. selbst wenn du es physikalsich abhängen würdest, hast du leckströme...



Woher hast du denn den Quatsch? Mann muss einfach den Strom zur komponente abstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn den Quatsch? Mann muss einfach den Strom zur komponente abstellen.


 
Quantenphysik, mein Lieber, Quantenpyhsik ist hier das Stichwort. 
Ausschalten kannst du es, aber Strom fließt trotzdem, ist nun mal so.


----------



## Sheeep (9. August 2010)

allein die strukturbreite sagt schon viel. 32nm... ein silicium atom ist 0.1 nm breit.
Also 320 silicium atome zur abschirmung nicht grade viel, da tunneln einige elektronen durch die dünne struktur.

@XE85


> Woher hast du denn den Quatsch? Mann muss einfach den Strom zur komponente abstellen


ähm klar, ein lichtschalter bei 32nm strukturbeite 
&& 
@thysol



> na klar kann man - wenn man den Strom ausschaltet ist es aus


 
ja bei einer glühbirne ist es so, dumm nur, dass du in der cpu kein mechanische bauteil hast, was den stromfluss verhindern kann. 
und nach den kirchhoffschen gesetzen (Kirchhoffsche Regeln ? Wikipedia) kannst du nicht verhindern, dass strom durch eine vorhande leitung fließt! ganz ohne quantenmechanik . durch bestimmte widerstände kannst du den stromfluss verringern, aber nur sehr begrenzt. 
und wie quantenslipstream schon sagte, selbst wenn du die verbindungen zu dem gpu kern kappst, also irreperabel trennen könntest, es würde bei der strukturbreite trotzdem strom fließen.


Nebenbei leckströme können vernachlässigt werden? 
is klar, deshlab wird eine auch nicht cpu warm, man braucht keinen kühler und der prozessor hat einen wirkungsgrad von 100%....
is klar, nich?


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

Wozu gibt es wohl Transistoren? Damit kann mann wie bei einer Gluehbirne eine Komponente vom Stromnetz trennen. 

Die Leckstroeme entstehen dann von den in der naehe liegenden CPU-Komponenten die GPU selber erzeugt dann aber keine mehr. Ergo verbraucht nur noch die CPU Strom.


----------



## XE85 (9. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Nebenbei leckströme können vernachlässigt werden?



niemand hat das behauptet


zum anderen habe ich nicht behauptet man könne die GPU zu 100% deaktivieren - es bleiben wie gesagt immer Restströme, diese sind aber derart gering das man sie vernchlässigen kann, man kann also durchaus von eine deaktivierten GPU sprechen, die Stromaufnahme wird messbar sinken, wäre das nicht würde die CPU nicht funktionieren, denn dann würde kein eindeutiges Signal mehr bestehen - man würde sich statt auf "Null" in der undefinierbaren Zone bewegen


PS: wenn du schon zitierst dann ordne die Zitate auch richtig zu und dichte sie nicht irgendwem an

mfg


----------



## Sheeep (9. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es wohl Transistoren? Damit kann mann wie bei einer Gluehbirne eine Komponente vom Stromnetz trennen.
> 
> Die Leckstroeme entstehen dann von den in der naehe liegenden CPU-Komponenten die GPU selber erzeugt dann aber keine mehr. Ergo verbraucht nur noch die CPU Strom.



Hehe, und der transistor zum ausschalten brauchen keinen strom? und die IGP wird natürlich nur von einem transistor mit strom versorgt? bei über einer milliarde transistoren kommt es auf 100.000 natürlich nicht an...

Und ein transistor im computer ist auch etwas anderes als ein lichschalter. mit 100% strom weg ist da nicht. 

ich hab nie gesagt, das es nicht möglich ist den strom der IGP zu reduzieren. aber mit ausschalten ist nichts.  
Gut der IGP braucht viel weniger strom, als der rest der cpu, vorallem wenn der strom reduziert ist. das merkt man wahrscheinlich kaum. außer bei extremsituationen...

Aber wenn du einen schaltplan hast, wie du mit einem transistorarray ein weiteres komplett ausschaltest bin ich überzeugt. 

@XE85
sry, die zitate hab ich später eingefügt.



> ja jetzt beim Clakdale, weil im GPU Baustein auch der Memorycontroller usw. sitzt, damit kann man die GPU auch nicht zu 100% deaktivieren - beim Sandy Bridge wird das anders sein, die GPU wird ja in den CPU Kern integriert



Das ist aber von dir, und ich versteh das so, als würdest du damit sagen, beim Sandy Bridge kann man die IGP zu 100% deaktiviern. oder versteh ich das falsch?



> zum anderen habe ich nicht behauptet man könne die GPU zu 100% deaktivieren - es bleiben wie gesagt immer Restströme, diese sind aber derart gering das man sie vernchlässigen kann, man kann also durchaus von eine deaktivierten GPU sprechen, die Stromaufnahme wird messbar sinken, wäre das nicht würde die CPU nicht funktionieren, denn dann würde kein eindeutiges Signal mehr bestehen - man würde sich statt auf "Null" in der undefinierbaren Zone bewegen



ja, aber du wirst auch einen messbaren unterschied zu der gleichen cpu ohne igp haben. wahrscheinlich aber deutlich kleiner als zwischen aktivierten und deaktivierten grafikkern...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Das ist aber von dir, und ich versteh das so, als würdest du damit sagen, beim Sandy Bridge kann man die IGP zu 100% deaktiviern. oder versteh ich das falsch?


 
Jeder hat so seine Glaskugel im Schrank liegen.


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Das ist aber von dir, und ich versteh das so, als würdest du damit sagen, beim Sandy Bridge kann man die IGP zu 100% deaktiviern. oder versteh ich das falsch?



Koenntest du bitte aufhoeren den Klugschei**** zu spielen. Ist doch egal mann ob mann die GPU nun zu 100% oder 99% deaktiviert.


----------



## Sheeep (9. August 2010)

sorry, war nicht böse gemeint.

aber das war der ausgangspunkt zu meinem ersten post, das hab ich so verstanden...

und 99% schaffst du auch nicht. wenn intel 60% des stroms der durch den grafikkern fließt wegbekommt, dann respekt vor der leistung der ingenieure.

das ist was ich sagen will...


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> sorry, war nicht böse gemeint.
> 
> aber das war der ausgangspunkt zu meinem ersten post, das hab ich so verstanden...
> 
> ...



Nein wahrscheinlich muss ich mich entschuldigen falls du recht hast.

Echt, nur 60% kann mann davon deaktivieren? Ich dachte du wolltest uns sagen dass die GPU statt 100% nur 99% deaktiviert ist. Daher habe ich dich auch Klugschei**** genannt. Aber da es laut dir ein Unterschied von ~40% ist (100-60) nehme ich dass zurueck was ich gesagt habe und entschuldige mich.


----------



## Sheeep (9. August 2010)

@thysol angenommen  
ich hab mich auch relativ unklar ausgedrückt was ich sagen wollte. war nebenbei noch am arbeiten. 

eine cpu ist meineswissens immer überall unter strom (der wird eventuell in einem späteren transistor zum schalten gebraucht).

bei mehr als etwa 0.5-0.7V auf der basis-emitterstrecke hast du einen Kollektorstrom. 

aber wenn du den nicht hast, hast du trotzdem strom auf der basis-emitterstrecke --> die cpu kann nicht den kern komplett ausschalten.

wenn du eine emitterspannung von etwa 0,3 bis 0,4 volt hast (hoffe das ist noch so) hast du immernoch 30 bis 40% des potentials in dem ausgeschalteten teil, der auf 0 steht (wenn du von einem volt als 1 (eingeschaltet) ausgehst). 
und mehr als zustand 0 und 1 kennt ja ein transistor nicht...deshalb wären 60-70% reduzierung des stroms den der grafikkern braucht eine super leistung (verlust durch widerstände in den leitern kommt ja noch dazu).

hoffe die spannungen stimmen noch, kann sein das die inzwischen etwas kleiner geworden sind, hatte länger zeit nicht direkt mit microchips zu tun.

EDIT:
Naja, wir werden sehen. wenn einer das geld hat bei microchips wunder zu bringen, dann nur intel und ibm (die nur nix für den personal computer bringen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Naja, wir werden sehen. wenn einer das geld hat bei microchips wunder zu bringen, dann nur intel und ibm (die nur nix für den personal computer bringen).


 
Und vom wem kommen die Prozessoren, die in den derzeit schnellsten Computer der Welt verbaut sind?
Ach ja, von AMD, so'n Pech aber auch.


----------



## Sheeep (9. August 2010)

@quantenslipstream

so ein mist 

und ibm ist auch mehr wert als intel. oder? 

ganz ehrlich, wenn ich einen supercomputer bauen sollte, würde ich glaub ich auch AMD nehmen.
weniger anschaffungskosten und vorallem weniger temperatur (Ah SOI, doch nicht nur intel, die inovativ sind).   
Im rechenzentrum ist temperatur das ja ein zentrales argument. und wenn die pro takt leistung nicht (ganz) so gut ist, werden halt 10.000 chips mehr verbaut. ist ja sowieso alles total parallelsiert!


Naja, ich geh mal schlafen... gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Im rechenzentrum ist temperatur das ja ein zentrales argument. und wenn die pro takt leistung nicht (ganz) so gut ist, werden halt 10.000 chips mehr verbaut. ist ja sowieso alles total parallelsiert!
> 
> 
> Naja, ich geh mal schlafen... gute Nacht allerseits


 
Lustiger Weise braucht man weniger Opterons für den Supercomputer als Intel Xeon für den alten Supercomputer. 
37.000 zu 55.000 wars.
IBM ist abgeschlagen, wenns um Supercomputer geht, die alten PowerPC Teile will keiner mehr haben. 
Die sind nicht mal halb so schnell wie die AMD Teile.


----------



## thysol (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und vom wem kommen die Prozessoren, die in den derzeit schnellsten Computer der Welt verbaut sind?
> Ach ja, von AMD, so'n Pech aber auch.



Es ist aber generell daemlich CPUs in Supercomputer einzubauen. GPUs sind bei parralelisierten Anwendungen ohnehin viel schneller als CPUs. Ausserdem koennen GPUs viel besser mit Vektoren umgehen als CPUs was in Wissenschaftlichen Anwedungen extreme Performance Vorteile schaffen kann.


----------



## XE85 (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und vom wem kommen die Prozessoren, die in den derzeit schnellsten Computer der Welt verbaut sind?
> Ach ja, von AMD, so'n Pech aber auch.



ja super toller vergleich - die Leistung eines kompletten Supercomputers sagt ja total viel über die Leistung einer einzelnen CPU aus - man könnte jetzt hergehn und die gleiche Zahl an aktuellen Xeons nehmen - dann wäre intel wieder vorne



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustiger Weise braucht man weniger Opterons für den Supercomputer als Intel Xeon für den alten Supercomputer.



toll, jetzt vergleichst du schon aktuelle mit CPUs aus der letzten generation, nur damit AMD irgedwie besser dasteht. Was kommt als nächstes, wird dann AMD nurmehr mit dem P4 verglichen?



Sheeep schrieb:


> sorry, war nicht böse gemeint.
> 
> aber das war der ausgangspunkt zu meinem ersten post, das hab ich so verstanden...
> 
> ...



Wenn ein Transistor im Sperrzustand 40% durchlässt ist er defekt, das würde nich funktionieren, zudem wissen wir alle nicht wie intel die Sache mit der deaktivierung der GPU löst - erfahrung hat man ja, da man ja auch einzelne Kerne einer CPU deaktivieren kann, und da sinkt die Leistungsaufnahme deutlich, auch im idle

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Es ist aber generell daemlich CPUs in Supercomputer einzubauen. GPUs sind bei parralelisierten Anwendungen ohnehin viel schneller als CPUs. Ausserdem koennen GPUs viel besser mit Vektoren umgehen als CPUs was in Wissenschaftlichen Anwedungen extreme Performance Vorteile schaffen kann.


 
So ist aber die allgemeine Vorgehensweise, denn du weißt ja vorher nicht, was alles genau mit dem Computer berechnet werden sollen.
Außerdem gabs, bzw. gibts auch Supercomputer mit CPU/GPUs drinne.

Interessant ist aber immer noch, dass die mehr Abwärme produzieren als ein Atomkraftwerk und dass man diese Abwärme nicht konsequent nutzt um daraus die Energie zu gewinnen.


----------



## Sheeep (10. August 2010)

@XE85 
du brauchst die spannung eventuell ja für weiter schaltungen. viellecht sind es beim core i7 weniger als 0.3V, aber du kommst nicht unter 30% reststrom beim abschalten (das ist nicht das gleiche wie 30% leckstrom durch den transistor). gilt auch für abgeschaltetete kerne. 

das wird dann häufig als vollständig abgeschaltet bezeichnet (ist aber nicht das gleiche wie 100% abschaltet!).
aber wenn du einen 4 kerner hast, der 80w braucht hast du 20W pro kern. schaltest du davon 3 kerne ab (auf 6w runter) hast du noch 38W. 
--> leistungaufnahme ist deutlich gesunken. 
(zahlen nur als beispiel).


natürlich wissen wir nicht wie intel das macht. aber elektrische gesetzte kann intel nicht ausschalten. und an ein ideal kommt man nur mit supraleitern. und silicium ist nunmal keiner.


> Zitat von *quantenslipstream*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


...und folgendes...
@XE85 
das war so nicht alles ernst gemeint. er wollte mich drauf aufmerksam machen, dass nicht nur intel cpu baut.


----------



## XE85 (10. August 2010)

warten wir einfach die ersten Messungen ab - die werden zeigen wieviel das deaktivieren der GPU bringt, wobei man da dann aufpassen muss bei der Messung - eine deaktivierte GPU sorgt für höheren Turbo der CPU, folglich macht dann eine Messung nur ohne Turbo sinn - bei PCGH aber (leider) eh standart

mfg


----------



## thysol (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So ist aber die allgemeine Vorgehensweise, denn du weißt ja vorher nicht, was alles genau mit dem Computer berechnet werden sollen.



Dass ist egal was der Supercomputer zu tun haben wird weil alle Programme die der ausfuehren muss sind paralellisiert. Da sind GPUs dann fast immer schneller als CPUs egal was die Aufgabe ueberhaupt ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Hehe, und der transistor zum ausschalten brauchen keinen strom? und die IGP wird natürlich nur von einem transistor mit strom versorgt? bei über einer milliarde transistoren kommt es auf 100.000 natürlich nicht an...
> 
> Und ein transistor im computer ist auch etwas anderes als ein lichschalter. ...


Erzähl hier nicht so einen physikalischen Blödsinn.
Du hast nichts, aber auch gar nichts vom MOS-Transistor verstanden.

Ein *BUZ 11* als Leistungs-FET z.B. kann 75 W schalten.
Dabei fließen im SPERRZUSTAND bei Höchsttemperatur (100°C) typischerweise 100µA (I Gate-Drain) + 10nA (I Gate-Source) = 100,01 µA.

Selbst bei diesem überdimensionierten Transsitor kommen wir auf eine Sperrverlustleistung von maximal 3V(U Threshold) X 0,000 1A = 0,3 mW.
Als N-Kanal MOS hat er eine hohe Einschaltspannung von 3 V.

Beim BUZ 73AL ist die Einschaltspannung bei 1,2V, also prozessortypisch.
Der Gate-Drain Reststrom sinkt auf 10µA.
Daraus ergibt sich eine Sperrverlustleistung von 0,012 mW = 12µW.

Mit den genannten Transistoren kann man mit einem Exemplar den kompletten Prozessor (Pv=65W) ausschalten.

Selbst bei 100 der letztgenannten Sorte kommen wir nicht über 2mW und der ganze Prozessor ist komplett AUS.

Da diese Transistoren mit der CPU-Technologie hergestellt werden, kann man sie auf die benötigten Parameter optimieren.
Die Gatelängen eines Schalttransistors liegen übrigens NICHT im Tunnelbereich der Elektronen ... (falls das wieder angeführt wird).
Man kann das auch sehr genau messen mit dem Ampere-Meter.


----------



## Hodini (14. August 2010)

[LEFT schrieb:
			
		

> quantenslipstream[/LEFT];2096108]
> Interessant ist aber immer noch, dass die mehr Abwärme produzieren als ein Atomkraftwerk und dass man diese Abwärme nicht konsequent nutzt um daraus die Energie zu gewinnen.




Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Supercomputer die gleiche(oder mehr) Abwärme erzeugt wie ein Kernkraftwerk!
Schließlich erzeugen die meisten Kernkraftwerke in Deutschland mehr als 1 GW​ elektrischen Strom.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2010)

Dann schau dir mal Supercomputer an und deren Kühlanlage.


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal Supercomputer an und deren Kühlanlage.



Da haste aber trotzdem nur Megawatt an Leistungsaufnahme der Rechner, die Kühlung frisst klar nochmal genauso viel an Leistung, oder etwas mehr, aber das sind trotzdem einige Größenordnungen kleiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

Aber im Gegensatz zum AKW produziert ein Supercomputer keine Energie, er verbraucht sozusagen doppelt.
Energieeffizient ist was anderes.


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2010)

naja, das liegt aber nur daran, das man Luft zum kühlen nimmt, damit man die entsprechenden Energiedichten auch abführen kann muss die Luft halt schon recht stark gekühlt werden, wer schonmal in nem großen Serverraum war weiß, das vor den Serverblades die Luft verdammt kühl ist (~15°C) und dahinter teils so verdammt heis ist, das man es wirklich nicht mehr lange dort aushält.

Würde man Wasser nutzen, könnte man mit Wärmepumpen einen großteil der verbrauchten Energie wieder zurückgewinnen, halt einfach als ob man mit Strom heizen würde.


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2010)

das Problem bei einer Wakü ist halt das es nicht mehr so leicht möglich ist komponenten zu tauschen - wenn ein Rack defekt ist wird es rausgenommen, repariert und wieder reingeschoben - mit Wakü wäre das etwas problematischer - zudem passen gängige Wakühler gar nicht nicht in ein 1HE Rack - schon ohne Anschlüsse draufzuschrauben wäre die höhe von 1HE erreicht

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

Naja, da nimmste ja auch normal keine Schläuche mehr, sondern Rohre, die du verlegst, und das mit den Anschlüssen lässt sich dann über Kupplungen für die einzelnen Blades auch realisieren.

Glaub Uni Karlsruhe hat da auch nen Kühler entwickelt grad für diesen Einsatzbereich mit ner "Fontänentechnik, wo se nen sehr sehr sehr feines Gitter haben durch das sie das Wasser mit relativ hohem Druck durchjagen, der hat auch locker in eine HE gepasst.


----------

